
21 Rough Lessons Learned from Our Startup Failure - D-Train
http://www.daryllu.com/2014/04/at-end-of-my-25-year-startup-roller.html
======
ZenPro
Great post.

>> _Research should weigh heavily on building your product / service WITH your
customer-PARTNERS_

I have often advocated this from a business development perspective. It
becomes a free way to elevate your customer to someone driving the iterations
rather than a receiver. They are a gold-plated, VIP, so-important-they-make-
suggestions- partner. An easy win.

>> _Market like a king with a blacksmith’s earnings._

Really astute advice.

All in all a great list - accurate, brief and clear. What is next for you?

~~~
D-Train
Thanks, ZenPro. Tried to make it concise, even though it ballooned to a list
of 21.

The Next Move is a tough one. I'm trying to stay in the startup game. I'm not
tired of peanut butter sandwiches yet. If I don't start another startup, then
I'd love to help another early stage tech startup with business development
(sales, marketing, the works).

I've learned a lot, and I'm eager to apply the lessons with others. Know of
any early startups who I can help?

~~~
ZenPro
I am in London unfortunately, not the USA otherwise I would invite you along
to our co-working space to cast your net.

~~~
D-Train
Yeah, I saw that on your profile. Figured I'd ask anyhow! Thanks, ZenPro!

------
cmwalker25
Great info that can help provide some insight on the highs and lows of
starting a company.

~~~
D-Train
Thanks, cmwalker25! Hoping these lessons help others avoid those traps.

